# Jure Robic has died in an accident



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

https://velonews.competitor.com/2010/09/news/raam-winner-jure-robic-dies-in-traffic-accident_142872

_Five-time winner of the Race Across America, Jure Robic, died of injuries suffered in traffic accident in his native Slovenia on Friday.

Robic was struck by a car about five kilometers from his home, while descending a narrow mountain road in the Karavanke mountain range near the town of Jesenice._

What a tragedy. For those unfamiliar with Robic's accomplishments, there's an interesting NYT profile on him:
https://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/05/sports/playmagazine/05robicpm.html


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

dualpivot said:


> https://velonews.competitor.com/2010/09/news/raam-winner-jure-robic-dies-in-traffic-accident_142872
> 
> _Five-time winner of the Race Across America, Jure Robic, died of injuries suffered in traffic accident in his native Slovenia on Friday.
> 
> ...



no way! that is horrible news. he just won this year again right?? what a shame!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

rydbyk said:


> no way! that is horrible news. he just won this year again right?? what a shame!


Yup, he just won it - again. Sad day indeed.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*I Just Read The News!*

I've been away from the internet for a few days putting while I've been putting on a mountain bike race and just this moment read of Robic's tragic death.

I've personally witnessed five of his phenomenal rides while crewing for RAAM and while working on the RAAM Media Crew---three of those ride were victories. I've interviewed Jure, joked with him in the middle of the night, watched him suffer, watched him wolf down ice cream bars and cheeseburgers, seen him try his best to crack up his crew, seen him cross the finish line in Annapolis and have seen him solemnly smile while looking at a phone photo of his little boy.

While he was a brute on the bike the man had a gentle soul and a love of life and laughter. He will be sorely missed as a person, but will live on as an inspiration.

Godspeed Jure,


----------

